# Aufkleberoption



## zoomer (1. Juni 2011)

Übrigens tolle Idee mit dem Herstellerforum.


Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja mal etwas Licht in die Spekulationen um die
Aufkleberfrage bringen.

Unter welchen Bedingungen kann man die Räder und Rahmen pur,
ohen Decals bekommen ?


- Komplettbikes oder nur Einzelrahmen
- nur in Verbindung mit aufpreispflichtiger Farbwahl oder Mattoption
- bzw. weigstens auf statt unter dem Klarlack

Danke


----------



## Deleted 133688 (1. Juni 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Übrigens tolle Idee mit dem Herstellerforum.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja mal etwas Licht in die Spekulationen um die
> ...



meines wissen kann man ganz OHNE Decals/Fa. Logo bestellen. Auch Komplettbikes. Zumind. ging das 2010 noch. Einfach am Ende der Bestellung angeben.
Kollege hat ein RR komplett in weiß ohne irgendeinem Logo.

Oder hat sich das 2011 geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (1. Juni 2011)

MÃ¶glicherweise hat sich das geÃ¤ndert

Man sieht einzelne Lithium ohne, das waren aber in der Regel keine KomplettrÃ¤der,
und es sind Stimmen aufgetaucht die behaupten es wÃ¤re bei ihnen nicht mÃ¶glich
gewesen.
Drum frag ich mal hier â¦.

Ich hatte ja immer irrtÃ¼mlich die "Namensschriftzugoption" fÃ¼r "Decal-frei"
gehalten â¦.


----------



## Poison.Martin (2. Juni 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Übrigens tolle Idee mit dem Herstellerforum.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja mal etwas Licht in die Spekulationen um die
> ...



*Bei dem Konzept "Mein Unikat" gilt:

Nichts ist unmöglich,* *
solange es technisch realisierbar ist
und wir auch die nötigen Teile im Portfolio haben.*

Wenn es nach mir gehen würde,
wäre die "Decal-free"-Option aufpreispflichtig.
Denn schließlich fährt dann ein POISON-BIKE unerkennbar durch die Gegend und kann nicht als Werbeträger 'arbeiten'.

Aber zurück zu Deiner Frage.
Im Konfigurator bieten wir derzeit drei Optionen an:


*OBERFLÄCHE*
Bei Alu-Modellen bieten wir die Optionen:
glänzend (Standard und ohne Aufpreis)
matt (20 Euro Aufpreis)
 
Bei Carbon-Modellen können wir derzeit nur glänzend anbieten. (Langzeittest mit Option "matt" läuft mit Team Rothaus POISON-BIKES unter harten Trainings- und Wettkampfbedingungen bis Anfang 2012.)
 
*RAHMENFARBE*
Alle Modelle mit Decals werden i.d.R. in mehreren Farben und ohne Aufpreis angeboten.
Bei vielen Modellen wird ein einfarbiger Farb- und Dekorwechsel für 50 Euro Aufpreis angeboten.
Ein zweifarbiger Farb- und Dekorwechsel für 80 Euro Aufpreis angeboten.
Ein dreifarbiger Farb- und Dekorwechsel für 100 Euro Aufpreis angeboten.
 
 
*NAMENSSCHRIFTZUG*
Für 30 Euro Aufpreis bieten wir die Möglichkeit, den Rahmen mit einem individuellen Schriftzug (z.B. der eigene Name) zu versehen.
Sowohl bei den Alu- als auch den Carbon-Modellen erfolgt der Abschluss (wenn nicht anders gewünscht) mit drei Schichten schlagfestem Klarlack.

Wem der Online-Konfigurator nicht genügend Möglichkeiten zur Individualisierung bietet, der setzt sich einfach telefonisch mit der Bestellannahme in Verbindung. Die leiten einen dann zu Jan und René, unser beiden Designer. Mit ihnen kannst Du dein Unikat besprechen und entwickeln. In der Regel kostet das 100 Euro Aufpreis. Du kannst ihnen auch gerne Vorlagen schicken, die sie auf Deinem Rahmen umsetzen sollen. Sie nennen Dir dann auch den Aufpreis.

Eine "Decal-free"-Option bieten wir innerhalb des Online-Konfigurators (noch) nicht an. Bei der Online-Bestellung gibst Du einfach im Hinweisfeld an, dass Du eine Fertigung "Decal-free" wünscht. Alternativ kannst Du das natürlich auch über die telefonische Bestellung machen.


----------



## zoomer (2. Juni 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Eine "Decal-free"-Option bieten wir innerhalb des Online-Konfigurators (noch) nicht an. Bei der Online-Bestellung gibst Du einfach im Hinweisfeld an, dass Du eine Fertigung "Decal-free" wünscht. Alternativ kannst Du das natürlich auch über die telefonische Bestellung machen.




Vielen Dank für die Klarstellung.
Ich finde es sehr schön das es dies Option gibt.


----------



## Schildbürger (2. Juni 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir gehen würde,
> wäre die "Decal-free"-Option aufpreispflichtig.
> Denn schließlich fährt dann ein POISON-BIKE unerkennbar durch die Gegend und kann nicht als Werbeträger 'arbeiten'.



Das fände ich ätzend, schließlich ist eine Menge Arbeit die Dinger aufzukleben.
Und für mich die wieder abzumachen... 



Ich habe schon bei den Anbauteilen genug damit zu tun. 
Und die von den Reifen erst.
Vom DT Dämpfer das Rot passt gut zum Rahmen, das von den Felgen passte nicht.

Übrigens würde mich der Rahmen noch in RAW interessieren...
Der müsste dann aber doch günstiger sein? Die Kosten fürs Pulvern entfallen ja.
Ich habe da so ein paar Ideen zur Gestaltung.


----------



## Poison.Martin (3. Juni 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Klarstellung.
> Ich finde es sehr schön das es dies Option gibt.



Bitte gern geschehen.

Das Konzept "Mein Unikat" hat die Individualisierung im Fokus.
Und das unterscheidet POISON-BIKES von den Mitbewerbern.

Allerdings habe ich gerade eben nochmal nachgefragt.

*Die Option" decal free", d.h. einfarbig lackiert/gepulvert und ohne Decals gilt als Farb- und Dekorwechsel einfarbig und kostet 50 Euro Aufpreis. *



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Das fände ich ätzend, schließlich ist eine Menge Arbeit die Dinger aufzukleben.
> Und für mich die wieder abzumachen...
> [...]



Rahmen vorbereiten, bekleben, lackieren und/oder pulvern und zum Abschluss Klarlack ist wirklich eine Menge Handarbeit. Ich lade jede Interessierten gerne zu unserem nächsten Oktoberfest ein und mache mit ihm eine Firmenbesichtigung, sodass man mal hinter die Kulissen von POISON-BIKES schauen kann. Dann erkennt man, wie viel Handarbeit insbesondere bei einem Unikat von der Designerstellung bis zur Fertigung gemacht wird. Und die unsere günstigen Aufpreise für die Design- un Farboptionen sehen  noch viel netter aus.

BTW: Falls die Aufkleber unter Klarlack sind, was ja die Regel ist, sollte man lieber keinen Gedanken an das Entfernen der Aufkleber verwenden.



> Übrigens würde mich der Rahmen noch in RAW interessieren...
> Der müsste dann aber doch günstiger sein? Die Kosten fürs Pulvern entfallen ja.
> Ich habe da so ein paar Ideen zur Gestaltung.


Rahmen-Modelle im rohen Zustand, wir nennen das Anlieferungszustand, also Alu-roh oder Carbon-natur werden nicht an Endkunden abgegeben. 

Besprich doch Deine Ideen mit Jan und René. Sende ihnen Deine Vorlagen. Dann designen sie Dir Dein Unikat.

Auf Wunsch wird auch vorher Dein jetziges Bike entlackt (wird nur für Alu-Modelle angeboten) und nach Deinen Vorstellung neu designt und lackiert.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (3. Juni 2011)

kenne mich nicht so aus mit der ganzen farbtechnology.

Aber gibt es auch die Farboption für Alu Schwarz Anodized? Da kommt ja dann kein lack drüber und wie halten dann die Decals, Schriftzüge?

Wenn sowas möglich.......kann man dann auch wenn man keine Decals will einfach nur einen Namensschriftzug wählen?  (z.b. eigener Name in gwünschter Farbe) ..Wenn ja, wo wird dieser Namensschriftzug genau plaziert? Kann mand as wählen?


----------



## Silent (3. Juni 2011)

Für weniger Arbeit (ohne Decals) mehr Geld zu verlangen wenn man eine Standartfarbe wählt, empfinde ich als Frechheit. 
Die Begründung das man ohne Decals nicht als Werbeträger unterwegs ist, ist noch schlimmer. 
Man kauft sich kein Bike um als Werbefigur durch die Gegend zu fahren, man kauft ein Bike weil man es gut findet und/oder das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (3. Juni 2011)

Silent schrieb:


> Die Begründung das man ohne Decals nicht als Werbeträger unterwegs ist, ist noch schlimmer.



ganz genau genommen, müsste ich das Bike für 50% billiger bekommen wenn ich es mit Decals bestelle, weil durch mein rumfahren mit Decals ja X andere MTB Fahrer auf Poison aufmerksam werden und vielleicht bald auch Kunde sind....
(bedeutet im weitestem Sinne zusätzliche Einnahmen durch mein durch die Gegend fahren.....)

hingegen ohne decals weiß niemand dass ich mit poison unterwegs bin.
Somit müsste Poison dafür eigentlich mehr Geld verlangen, sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Silent (3. Juni 2011)

Stellt sich weiter die Frage, warum muss man dann die Trikots mit POISON Aufdruck bezahlen, wenn das Herumfahren als WerbetrÃ¤ger 50 â¬ "wert" ist?
Dann mÃ¼ssten die Trikot umsonst abgegeben werden kÃ¶nnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Martin (3. Juni 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> kenne mich nicht so aus mit der ganzen farbtechnology.
> 
> Aber gibt es auch die Farboption für Alu Schwarz Anodized? Da kommt ja dann kein lack drüber und wie halten dann die Decals, Schriftzüge?
> 
> Wenn sowas möglich.......kann man dann auch wenn man keine Decals will einfach nur einen Namensschriftzug wählen?  (z.b. eigener Name in gwünschter Farbe) ..Wenn ja, wo wird dieser Namensschriftzug genau plaziert? Kann mand as wählen?



Es soll zukünftig bei zwei Modellen ein Alu schwarz anodized mit Standard-POISON-Decals als Laser-Gravur angeboten werden:


Zyankali
Aceton
Wird diese 'Design- und Farboption' von den Kunden angenommen, werden weitere Modelle sicher folgen. Der Vorteil der Anodisierung ist die Haltbarkeit und die Gewichtseinsparung gegenüber der Schwarzpulverung mit abschließendem Klarpulver.

Die Alu schwarz anodized Modelle werden ohne Aufpreis angeboten.



Juz71 schrieb:


> ganz genau genommen, müsste ich das Bike für 50% billiger bekommen wenn ich es mit Decals bestelle, weil durch mein rumfahren mit Decals ja X andere MTB Fahrer auf Poison aufmerksam werden und vielleicht bald auch Kunde sind....
> (bedeutet im weitestem Sinne zusätzliche Einnahmen durch mein durch die Gegend fahren.....)
> 
> hingegen ohne decals weiß niemand dass ich mit poison unterwegs bin.
> Somit müsste Poison dafür eigentlich mehr Geld verlangen, sehe ich auch so.



Schwieriges Marketing-Thema, zu dem es leider kaum gesicherte Daten gibt. Jedes Labeln eines Produktes erhöht die Erkennbarkeit und festigt die Marke, ob es nun als Decal auf einem Bike oder auf einem Hersteller-Trikot ist. Ein Sponsoring eines Rennteams (bei POISON z.B. Team Rothaus POISON-BIKES oder MTBvD POISON-BIKES oder die anderen Teams und vielen Einzelfahrer wie z.B. Michael Bonnekessel oder André Hauschke) macht also ohne Decals auf Bikes und Trikots keinen Sinn.

Aber auch jedes Bikes, welches an die 'normalen' Kunden geht und die POISON-Decals trägt, übernimmt die Aufgabe eines fahrenden 'Werbeträgers. Ich kann ehrlicherweise nicht angeben, wie sehr durch die Decals-Maßnahme POISON-BIKES eine Erhöhung der Kontaktquote und Reichweite erreicht wird, aber der Effekt an sich wird wohl kaum bestritten werden.

POISON-BIKES ohne Decals tragen also nicht zu dieser Erhöhung bei.
Daher hat POISON-BIKES - übrigens schon lange vor meiner Zeit - entschieden, dass die Option "Decal-free" als einfarbige Farb- und Dekorwahl mit 50 Euro Aufpreis behandelt wird.

Sicher kann man zu diesem Thema auch andere Ansichten haben.


----------



## Reichling-Racer (3. Juni 2011)

Wie Martin schon sagt ist das ein schwieriges Thema, aber andererseits sollte man froh sein das die Firma Poison gegen einen geringen Aufpreis von nur 50 (wer will kann dann sogar schon seinen Wunschfarbe nennen)es überhaupt anbietet.

Ich selbst habe davor bei einem anderen Großen Bikeversender gearbeitet wo das austauschen eines Sattels schon zum Problem führte, an ein Bike ohne Schriftzug war garnicht erst zu denken.

Aber vergleichen wir das doch mal mit der Autobrange, selbst wenn ihr den teuersten Wagen kauft werdet Ihr IMMER ein Logo drauf finden. Ich würde zu gerne den Kunden sehen der sich wegen dem Firmenlogo bei dem Autohersteller beschwert.

Also in sofern finde ich den aufpreis schon gerechtfertigt. Wenn wir jetzt auch noch die 50 euro durch die 6 Jahre durchschnittliche lebensdauer rechnen, kommen wir pro Monat auf gerade mal auf unter 0,70 ich denke 2,3 Cent pro tag ist schon ok.

sry. ich liebe Zahlenspiele.


----------



## zoomer (3. Juni 2011)

Reichling-Racer schrieb:


> Aber vergleichen wir das doch mal mit der Autobrange, selbst wenn ihr den teuersten Wagen kauft werdet Ihr IMMER ein Logo drauf finden. Ich würde zu gerne den Kunden sehen der sich wegen dem Firmenlogo bei dem Autohersteller beschwert.



Hätte Audi, neben den ca. 8x 4 Ringlein in vernünftigen Ausmass, einen
fetten Audi Aufkleber über 60% der Seitenfläche geklebt, hätte ich so ein
Auto schlicht und einfach niemals gekauft.

Daneben gibt es einfach auch Unterschiede in der gestalterischen
Qualität, die das ganze mehr, oder auch weniger störend erscheinen
lassen.
Fahrräder hatten schon immer eine Firmenbeschriftung, auch da, im
Gegensatz zu bzw. Autos, der Wiederkennungswert allein aufgrund der
Form, durch die funktionalen Beschränkungen nicht so gegeben ist.

Allerdings gab es da früher noch etwas mehr Zurückhaltung.



Ob die Strafgebühr sein muss entscheidet Poison, ich bin aber froh
dass die Option überhaupt existiert.


----------



## PoliceCar (3. Juni 2011)

Bei meinem Liteville und bei meinem Audi habe ich einen großen Identifikationsgrad und bin ich stolz auf die Decals.
Bei P. müsste ich da mal drüber nachdenken. Wahrscheinlich würde ich es eher mit Herrn Schildbürger halten ...


----------



## Schildbürger (4. Juni 2011)

Mir ist die Marke egal. Es hat einfach was mit dem Style zu tun. Jeder Hersteller hat andere Schriften, Farben, usw.. Das passt meist nicht zusammen.
Ich mag es eben schlicht.
Den RAW Rahmen wollte ich bürsten und an den Schweißnähten brünieren (schwärzen).
Ein Foto von so einem Rahmen hatte ich im Netz gefunden und gespeichert, finde aber den Link nicht mehr.
Das wäre dann ein "rat poison". 

Ach ja, von meinem neuen Fox Dämpfer werde ich den Aufkleber auch abmachen.
Oder sollte ich da stolz drauf sein?


----------



## Deleted 133688 (4. Juni 2011)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ach ja, von meinem neuen Fox Dämpfer werde ich den Aufkleber auch abmachen.
> Oder sollte ich da stolz drauf sein?



Und nicht vergessen von der Kurbel den Schriftzug abschleifen und neu lackieren bzw. auch die Hersteller Gravur am Schaltwerk bzw. Schalttriggern...die Bremsen haben sicher auch noch irgendwo einen schriftzug ..und das Schwalbe an den Reifen geht mal gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjunior (12. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mir einen gebrauchten Curare Rahmen ohne Decals gekauft, jetzt komme ich aber in ne Zwickmühle:

Wollte mir bei Poison Decals kaufen, da es mir ganz nackt nicht wirklich gefallen mag. Preis liegt bei 30. Wenn das Wort "Werbemittel" hier fällt, ist der Preis dafür mehr als unangebracht.

Zumal ich ein selbst aufgebautes Bike als Poison betittle, evtl. schrecken viele potentielle Kunden davor ab wenn ihnen mein Aufbau nicht gefällt. Das wär ja wieder Geschäftsschädigend. Selbiges gillt wenn ich Chaka oder CMP draufschreibe, irgendjemandem tue ich ja entweder was gutes oder was schlechtes damit, je nach dem wie der Rahmen als Werbeträger einzuordnen ist......

Letztenendes finde ich, wie gesagt, die 30 für den Decalsatz viel zu teuer wenn im gleichen Zuge das weglassen der Decals 50 kosten soll. Ansonsten finde ich die Optionen und Möglichkeiten  bei Poison weltklasse.

Ein anderer Astro Brander bietet seine Decals sehr viel günstiger an, weswegen ich zu denen greifen werde. Hat auch damit zu tun, dass mir Poison als Markenname nicht gefallen mag, was nichts mit der Qualität der Bikes zu tun hat.

MfG


----------



## beatpiet (18. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es in dem neu gestalteten onlineshop von poison ziemlich undurchsichtig mit dem dekor. die gefahr, das ganze mit der option "namensschriftzug" zu verwechseln ist ziemlich hoch.
anfang 2010 (also vor der shop umstellung) habe ich mir dort einen arsen am rahmen gekauft. ich kann jetzt noch in der bestÃ¤tigungs email sehen, dass man frÃ¼her dort die option "ohne dekor" anwÃ¤hlen konnte.
vor zwei wochen bestellte ich erneut einen arsen rahmen, in der annahme, dass ohne namensschriftzug gleichbedeutend ist mit "ohne dekor". damit lag ich leider falsch. ich habe bei poison angerufen und der mitarbeiter am telefon musste selber erst mal nachfragen, was sich die shopbetreiber in ihrem hirn ausgedacht haben. er bestÃ¤tigte dann in einem zweiten telefonat, dass man tatsÃ¤chlich 50,-â¬ mehr aufbringen muss, wenn man das dekor nicht haben will.

mal abgesehen davon, dass mich der rahmen im vergleich zu vorjahr 50,- mehr gekostet hÃ¤tte (poison bietet den rahmen jetzt fÃ¼r 449,- statt 399,- euro an) soll ich jetzt auch noch 50,- drauflegen, damit das hÃ¤ssliche dekor weggelassen wird?!?!?!
nÃ¶, laÃ mal.


----------



## grothauu (28. Juni 2011)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Hat auch damit zu tun, dass mir Poison als Markenname nicht gefallen mag, was nichts mit der Qualität der Bikes zu tun hat.
> 
> MfG



Sehe ich auch so. Eine Werbeaagentur wurde sicher nicht mir einer Studie beauftragt als die Marke benamt wurde. Negative Assoziationen vermeiden: Poison .


----------



## Bjunior (29. Juni 2011)

grothauu schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Eine Werbeaagentur wurde sicher nicht mir einer Studie beauftragt als die Marke benamt wurde. Negative Assoziationen vermeiden: Poison .



.... zumal die Namensphilosophie ja ganz clever ist mit den einzelnen Giftsorten, ändert ja aber auch nichts^^


Hab mich die Tage mal erkundigt, da der Vorbesitzer meines Rahmens 50 mehr zahlte damit die Decals weggelassen wurden, hätte ich jetzt gerne einen Decalsatz im Wert von 30 kostenfrei nach Hause geliefert. Zudem die 20 Differenz bitte auf mein Konto überwiesen 

MfG


----------



## Poison.Martin (7. Juli 2011)

Wir sind mitten in der Spezifizierung der neuen 2012 er POISON-BIKES. In diesem Zusammenhang hat es nun zu einigen Dingen eine Grundsatzentscheidung gegeben.

*Dekor-Optionen (ohne Dekor) bei POISON-BIKES:*


Die Auslieferung erfolgt ab sofort nur noch mit POISON-Decals.
*Rahmenvorbereitung für alle gelabelten POISON-BIKES:*


Rahmen, -Rahmen-Gabel-Kits und -Komplettbikes werden die Tretlagergewinde nachgeschnitten und alle Lagersitze - mit Ausnahme der Bremsaufnahmen - plangefräst.
*Gewährleistung, Crash-Replacement und Garantie bei POISON-BIKES:*


24 Monate Gewährleistung
36 Monate Crash Replacement
72 Monate Rahmengarantie
Ungelabelte Rahmen wird es zukünftig nur noch über ebaY. Allerdings werden diese Rahmen dann nur mit plangefrästem Steuerrohrlagersitzen und mit gesetzlicher Gewährleistung ausgeliefert.

_Irrtum und Änderung vorbehalten._


----------



## bOERt (7. Juli 2011)

ich finds kuhl. 
das mit der Garantie muss erst mal jemand nachmachen ... 
klaro die frage ist wie siehts aus wenn wirklich mal was kaputt geht nach vier jahren.

ich nehme an die Garantie ist auch nicht übertragbar wie schon vorher.
Planfräsen ist auch super. gehört ja fast dazu. 

PS: ich will endlich wieder gift fahren !!


----------



## Poison.Martin (7. Juli 2011)

bOERt schrieb:


> ich finds kuhl.
> das mit der Garantie muss erst mal jemand nachmachen ...



6 Jahre = 72 Monate, auch im Rennbetrieb ist schon eine Ansage.
Ich persönlich finde unser Crash Replacement gut.
OKOK, es war auch meine Idee.



> klaro die frage ist wie siehts aus wenn wirklich mal was kaputt geht nach vier jahren.


Nach vier Jahren kann ja nur noch unser Garantieversprechen für den Rahmen wirken, da die anderen Punkte bereits zeitlich abgelaufen sind.

Die eigentliche Frage ist doch bei einen Rahmenbruch, der auf Materialfehler beruht, ist doch nicht die:

_"Bekomme ich einen neuen Rahmen?"_

Ja, klar, denn das ist, wenn der Fehler bei uns liegt, glasklar.

Die Frage ist doch:

"Welchen Rahmen bekommen ich denn in vier Jahren?"

Wir fahren unser Rahmenprogramm ja über mehrere Jahre, wenn gleich unsere Rahmen i.d.R. jedes Modelljahr (kleine) Verbesserungen erhalten.
Allerdings laufen bei uns auch Rahmen aus. Wir halten dann aus Kostengründen nur eine kleine Rückstellung aufrecht. Bei einem Zeitraum von vier und mehr Jahren (aber weniger als sieben) kann es durchaus passieren, dass Du dann den Nachfolgerrahmen als Ersatz bekommst.

Abgesehen von den üblichen 'Ärger' ist das dann ein guter Tausch.



> ich nehme an die Garantie ist auch nicht übertragbar wie schon vorher.


Hat sich nicht geändert. Crash Replacement und Garantie beziehen sich nur auf den Erstkäufer.



> Planfräsen ist auch super. gehört ja fast dazu.


Ja, sehen wir auch so.
Das war auch bereits in der Vergangenheit so.
Wir haben den Ablaufprozess jetzt so optimiert,
dass wir hoffentlich solche fehlerhaften Auslieferungen zukünftig verhindern können. 



> PS: ich will endlich wieder gift fahren !!


Ich kann Dich verstehen.

Gestern habe ich die ganzen Daten aufgenommen, welche Bikes neu kommen und welche verbessert werden. Das wird schon eine richtig runde Palette.

VG Martin


----------



## Bjunior (8. Juli 2011)

> > ich nehme an die Garantie ist auch nicht übertragbar wie schon vorher.
> 
> 
> 
> Hat sich nicht geändert. Crash Replacement und Garantie beziehen sich nur auf den Erstkäufer.



Hallo,

ich habe einen neuen Rahmen (nie aufgebaut, nur einmal ausgepackt) gebraucht gekauft, wie verhällt es sich da?

Patrick


----------



## Poison.Martin (8. Juli 2011)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen neuen Rahmen (nie aufgebaut, nur einmal ausgepackt) gebraucht gekauft, wie verhällt es sich da?
> 
> Patrick



Es tut mir Leid, aber derzeit gilt das Crash Replacement und die Garantie nur für den Erstkäufer. Für die Garantie gilt das m.W. schon seit ihrer Einführung. Beim Crash Replacement habe ich mich an den Bedingungen der Garantie orientiert und so wurde es auch von der Geschäftsführung freigegeben.

Bitte nicht falsch verstanden, aber Crash Replacement und Garantie sind freiwillige Zusagen des Herstellers, die wie das Crash Replacement einen Leistungsumfang anbietet, welches die gesetzliche Gewährleistung nicht abdeckt oder im Fall der Garantie bei Materialfehler des Rahmens den Zeitraum über die gesetzliche Gewährleistung hinaus verlängert.

VG Martin


----------



## craysor (8. Juli 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Wir sind mitten in der Spezifizierung der neuen 2012 er POISON-BIKES. In diesem Zusammenhang hat es nun zu einigen Dingen eine Grundsatzentscheidung gegeben.
> 
> *Dekor-Optionen (ohne Dekor) bei POISON-BIKES:*
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Martin (8. Juli 2011)

craysor schrieb:


> Poison.Martin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wir sind mitten in der Spezifizierung der neuen 2012 er POISON-BIKES. In diesem Zusammenhang hat es nun zu einigen Dingen eine Grundsatzentscheidung gegeben.
> ...


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2011)

Schön dass wir wieder beim Thema sind.

Es gibt die Räder und Rahmen, ausser ggf. Rahmen bei eBay, nun
definitiv *nicht mehr ohne Poison Decals*, auch nicht bei aufpreis-
pflichtiger Sonderfarbwahl.
Ich nehme an, das beinhaltet neben den Firmennamensschriftzügen,
auch die Dekorstreifen.


Eine Entscheidung die mich sicher auch nicht glücklich macht, die
man aber zu respektieren hat.

Aber schön dass die Missverständnisse hier nun geklärt wurden.
Vielleicht wird ja auch bald auch auf der homepage, z.B. das Wort
*zusätzlicher* Namensschriftzug hinzugefügt, um auch hier
für Klarheit zu sorgen.


Vor zehn Jahren hätte man sich bei anderen, inzwischen recht grossen,
deutschen Bikeherstellern auch gewünscht, sie würden lieber keine
Aufkleber anbringen, heute sind sie teilweise eine echte Bereicherung.


----------



## Poison.Martin (8. Juli 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Schön dass wir wieder beim Thema sind.
> 
> Es gibt die Räder und Rahmen, ausser ggf. Rahmen bei eBay, nun
> definitiv *nicht mehr ohne Poison Decals*, auch nicht bei aufpreis-
> ...



Bei ebaY erfolgt derzeit ein Abverkauf der noch laufenden Angebote (auch noch mit POISON gelabelte Rahmen und Einzelstücke POISON-BIKES). Danach werden über ebaY keine mit POISON gelabelten Artikel mehr angeboten werden.



> Eine Entscheidung die mich sicher auch nicht glücklich macht, die
> man aber zu respektieren hat.
> 
> Aber schön dass die Missverständnisse hier nun geklärt wurden.


Es laufen über eine Vertriebsabteilung drei Verkaufskanäle (POISON, CHAKA, ebaY). Durch die kommenden neuen hochwertigen Rahmen (29er Carbon Hardtail Graphite und einige andere neue Modelle) mussten wir uns auf eine klare Linie einigen.



> Vielleicht wird ja auch bald auch auf der homepage, z.B. das Wort
> *zusätzlicher* Namensschriftzug hinzugefügt, um auch hier
> für Klarheit zu sorgen.


Ich nehme Deine Anregung gerne auf.
Wir sollten besser herausstellen,
was wir mit Namensschriftzug meinen.

Das Wort *"ihren"* geht im Text unter.









> Vor zehn Jahren hätte man sich bei anderen, inzwischen recht grossen,
> deutschen Bikeherstellern auch gewünscht, sie würden lieber keine
> Aufkleber anbringen, heute sind sie teilweise eine echte Bereicherung.


POISON-BIKES geht seinen eigenen Weg mit der Fertigungsphilosophie "Mein Unikat". Aber in der Entwicklung und Positionierung der eigenen Marke folgen wir dem Beispiel der größeren Mitbewerber.

Und wenn man ein Profiteam wie das Team Rothaus POISON-BIKES unterstützt, muss man dafür sorgen, dass zukünftig alle Bikes, die zumindest POISON-BIKES verlassen, auch als solche erkannt werden.

VG Martin


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Wir sollten besser herausstellen,
> was wir mit Namensschriftzug meinen.
> 
> Das Wort *"ihren"* geht im Text unter.



Aber das erste was ich bei den Optionen sehe ist halt :
*I) Namensschriftzug:
0/ohne Namensschriftzug, bei Bedarf später in "Hinweise für Bestellannahme" Text eingeben*

Und da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige der erst mal gedacht hat,
cool, man kann die Decals weglassen, ggf. Aufkleber werden
auf Wunsch getrennt mitgeliefert, falls es sich jemand später
anders überlegt (warum auch immer), einfacher Texthinweis bei
der Bestellung genügt.
Das fehlende Komma nach "später" habe ich wohl, in Freudscher
Manier, gedanklich automatisch eingesetzt.


----------



## Poison.Martin (8. Juli 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber das erste was ich bei den Optionen sehe ist halt :
> *I) Namensschriftzug:
> 0/ohne Namensschriftzug, bei Bedarf später in "Hinweise für Bestellannahme" Text eingeben*
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich sollten wir diese Option einfach einen anderen Namen geben, z.B:

*Dein Name auf Deinem Bike
*
Dann wird der nachfolgende Text mit Namensschriftzug m.M. nach klarer. 

Allerdings möchte ich zur Ehrenrettung unserer Kunden sagen, dass trotz interpretierbare Benennung/Beschreibung dieser Option, in den letzten 2 Jahren nur eine handvoll Kunden dies mit der Decal free Option (also ohne POISON-Decals) verwechselt hat. (Ich habe gerade eben beim Verkauf nachgefragt, weil ich dieses Zahl natürlich nicht im Kopf habe.)

VG Martin


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> *Dein Name auf Deinem Bike
> *



Das hört sich doch mal gut an.


Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass Poison grosse Umsatzeinbussen
zu befürchten hat, seit die Ohneaufkleberoption nun offiziell vom Tisch ist.


----------



## Poison.Martin (8. Juli 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch mal gut an.
> 
> 
> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass Poison grosse Umsatzeinbussen
> zu befürchten hat, seit die Ohneaufkleberoption nun offiziell vom Tisch ist.



Ja, da hast Du Recht.
Ich versuche schon, solange ich POISON kenne, den Wahn "Wir machen alles für jeden" einzudämmen.

Z.B. unser Bestseller Zyankali Team:

Varianten ohne Rahmengrößenwahl: 


Kurbel: 2- oder 3-fach
Lenker: 8 Stk.
Vorbau: 3 Stk.
Vorbaulänge: 5
Sattelstützen: 9 Stk.
Hörnchen: 4 Stk. (inkl. Wahl ohne)
Spacer: 4
Oberfläche: 2
Rahmenfarbe: 9
Namensschriftzug: mit und ohne
Federgabeln: 8 Stk.
Laufräder: 10 Stk.
Bremsen: 5 Stk.
Reifen: 11 Stk.
Sattel: 17 Stk.
Griffe: 7 Stk.
Pedale: 11 Stk (inkl. Wahl ohne)
*macht 7.165.863.936.000 Varianten.* (Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe.)

Sollte das nicht reichen, rufe ich an und sage,
dass ich alles ganz anders haben will.
Dann kann ich noch gruppenweise oder in Teilen die Schaltung und den Antrieb austauschen und aus dem gesamten Portfolio wählen.

Doch je größer die Auswahl, desto schwieriger wird es. Ich sage nur Stichwort Lagerhaltung.

Wir werden das zukünftig auf ein vernünftiges Maß im Onlineshop reduzieren.

Es bleibt spannend.

VG Martin

PS: Nicht dass das mit der Lagerhaltung falsch rüberkommt. So haben wir derzeit alleine über 3.000 Alu-Rahmen lagernd.
Auch das Lager für die Laufrad-Komponenten ist riesig und in Hochregallager sortiert.
Alleine die Custom made Laufradsätze für AfterMarket-Kunden machen über 30.000 Laufräder im Jahr aus.

*Zum Beispiel der Laufradkonfigurator für 26er MTB LRS mit Disc:
*

Felgen: 32 Stk.
Vorderradnabe: 24 Stk.
hinterradnabe: 26 Stk.
Speichen: 9 Stk.
Nippel: 10 Stk
*macht 1.797.120 Varianten.*


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2011)

Ooooops â¦

Die vielen Optionen sind doch jetzt das Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Poison.
Das wÃ¼rde ich ja niemals aufgeben - was bleibt denn dann noch.
Wenn man die vielfÃ¤ltigen Optionen zu sehr zusammenstreicht hat man das
gleiche Konzept wie z.B. die Firma mit dem Graben im Namen.


Da die vorgehaltenen Teile fÃ¼r alle MTB's zur VerfÃ¼gung stehen sehe ich da
kein grosses Problem. Ob da vier verschiedene Lenker, oder nur zwei im Regal
liegen macht den Kohl ja nicht fett. Der logistische Aufwand entfÃ¤llt ja erst mit
dem Einheitslenker.
17 Reifen hÃ¶rt sich jetzt wirklich nicht sinnvoll an. Da kann man sicher mal
AufrÃ¤umen und genauer schauen welche Optionen sinnvoll sind.
Mein letzter Stand beim Lithium ist dass ich z.B. mehrere Lenker wÃ¤hlen
kÃ¶nnte, Preis/Gewicht, aber bei Flat nicht mehr als 600 mm, beim Riser
nur max 660 mm, da bringen mir die Optionen tatsÃ¤chlich nicht so den
Mehrwert.

SchÃ¶n wÃ¤ren die wesentlichen Daten bei den Optionen, manchmal steht's
teilweise dran, manchmal nicht.

Jetzt sind wir aber wieder sehr offtopisch.


----------



## Poison.Martin (8. Juli 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ooooops
> 
> *Die vielen Optionen sind doch jetzt das Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Poison.*
> Das würde ich ja niemals aufgeben - was bleibt denn dann noch.
> ...



Keine Sorge, bei uns wird es keinen Grabenkrieg geben, in dem wir unser Alleinstellungsmerkmal versenken werden.

Ich möchte nur halt lieber die Auswahl mitteln.
Also in jeder Ausstattungsstufe (wo bei das in Richtung T++ immer schwieriger wird) für jede Variante grob zwei Hände voll.

Aber z.B. bei den Lenker auch mehr Breitenvariation reinbringen, also nicht nur Carbon/Alu und Flat/Rizer sondern von 600mm bis über 720mm.

Mit der Spezifikation für 2012 wird unser Portfolio strukturierter.
Und es kommen noch ein paar fette Goodies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2011)

Ich bin gespannt â¦.


----------



## feltel (9. Juli 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Wir sind mitten in der Spezifizierung der neuen 2012 er POISON-BIKES. In diesem Zusammenhang hat es nun zu einigen Dingen eine Grundsatzentscheidung gegeben.
> 
> *Dekor-Optionen (ohne Dekor) bei POISON-BIKES:*
> 
> ...


Ab welchem Bestelldatum gilt diese Regelung? Ich habe mein Bike am 28.06. ohne Dekor bestellt und es wäre nicht so toll, wenn ich jetzt das Rad mit Dekor bekäme. Hatte extra vorab noch per Mail nachgefragt und mir wurde ein Dekorfreies Rad zugesichert.


----------



## Yigga (11. Juli 2011)

__________________
				Suche: 
-Dachträger für BMW e46 Coupe 

Hab noch nen e46 dachträger , der war mal an einen compact müsste aber auch beim coupe passen , einziger haken habe die befestigungsschrauben etc. nicht mehr x) kann man aber bei BMW nachkaufen


----------



## curious (18. Juli 2011)

Sehr schade:
Zitat von Juni:



Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Das Konzept "Mein Unikat" hat die Individualisierung im Fokus.
> Und das unterscheidet POISON-BIKES von den Mitbewerbern.
> 
> *Die Option" decal free", d.h. einfarbig lackiert/gepulvert und ohne Decals gilt als Farb- und Dekorwechsel einfarbig und kostet 50 Euro Aufpreis. *



50 Euro fand ich angemessen und insgesamt tatsaechlich ein seltenes Angebot zu guenstigem Preis.
Dann im Juli Neuigkeiten:


craysor schrieb:


> Poison.Martin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wir sind mitten in der Spezifizierung der neuen 2012 er POISON-BIKES. In diesem Zusammenhang hat es nun zu einigen Dingen eine Grundsatzentscheidung gegeben.
> ...



Es geht mir genau wie Craysor: Das Dekor ist sehr unruhig; wirkt m.E. billig. Dagegen sind die Canyon Decals dezent.
Ein Poison Schriftzug waere ja noch ok, aber so spricht mich das Angebot ueberhaupt nicht mehr an 
Vielleicht bieten die 2012 Modelle ja Alternativen  im Dekor ???

Genug gemeckert, Geschmaecker sind halt verschieden, ich suche woanders weiter.


----------



## Poison.Martin (19. Juli 2011)

curious schrieb:


> Sehr schade:
> Zitat von Juni:
> 
> 
> ...



Für die 2012er Modelle werden einige nette Optionen (neben Pulverung/Lackierung jetzt auch Anodisierung der neuen Fully-Rahmen, neue Schriftzüge, Dekore und Designs) angeboten.


----------



## craysor (19. Juli 2011)

curious schrieb:


> Sehr schade:
> Zitat von Juni:
> 
> 
> ...




wenn du fündig bist kannst mich ja informieren. ich suche auch nach einem hersteller der astro labelt. in usa habe ich "sette" gefunden, leider ist da das morphium nicht mehr verfügbar. es hätte aber als sette ace aufgebaut unter 1.000 $(!) gekostet. auch der nachfolgerahmen "derro" liegt bei sagenhaften 699 $.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (19. Juli 2011)

craysor schrieb:


> ich suche auch nach einem hersteller der astro labelt.



?
Hilf mir auf die Sprünge ....


----------



## craysor (19. Juli 2011)

ich suche einen bike"hersteller", der rahmen der fa. astro unter eigenem label möglichst günstig verkauft, da astro in taiwan nicht an den endkunden verkauft. u.a. sind die rahmen von poison aus taiwan von astro.  war das die frage?


----------



## zoomer (19. Juli 2011)

Ja, danke.


----------



## Kelchnase (19. Juli 2011)

Wie jetzt ...... ich denke/dachte die Poison Rahmen wären eine Marke die eben ausschließlich nur bei Poison zu bekommen sind/ist ( selbst konstruiert, ähnlich Canyon )!?!?
Dieses Morphium ( mit dem ich liebäugle ) ist doch ein Carbonrahmen, wo kann man den den noch bekommen? Wie der dann heißt und was da fürn Aufkleber drauf ist, wär mir egal, wichtig ist der Preis stimmt


----------



## Poison.Martin (19. Juli 2011)

Kelchnase schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ...... ich denke/dachte die Poison Rahmen wären eine Marke die eben ausschließlich nur bei Poison zu bekommen sind/ist ( selbst konstruiert, ähnlich Canyon )!?!?
> Dieses Morphium ( mit dem ich liebäugle ) ist doch ein Carbonrahmen, wo kann man den den noch bekommen? Wie der dann heißt und was da fürn Aufkleber drauf ist, wär mir egal, wichtig ist der Preis stimmt



POISON-BIKES kauft bei Astro fertige Rahmen und läßt dort auch eigene Konstruktionen in Alu fertigen.

Morphium ist ein Alu-Fully.


----------



## Kelchnase (19. Juli 2011)

Welcher oder welche der Rahmen wäre denn die eig. Konstruktion ?
Habe wohl was mit dem Arsen AMX Rahmen verwechselt.


----------



## Poison.Martin (19. Juli 2011)

Kelchnase schrieb:


> Welcher oder welche der Rahmen wäre denn die eig. Konstruktion ?
> Habe wohl was mit dem Arsen AMX Rahmen verwechselt.



Der Arsen AMX ist ein 150mm Carbon-Fully-Rahmen für den AM-Bereich.
Dieser wird, wie alle anderen Carbon-Rahmen von CarboTec gefertigt.

Der Arsen AMX Rahmen wurde zugekauft und läuft 2011 bei POISON-BIKES nun aus.

M.W. wurden z.B. alle 2012er Alu-Fullies (inkl. der noch nicht vorgestellten Modelle) in Deutschland konstruiert und bei Astro gefertigt.


----------



## PoliceCar (21. Juli 2011)

curious schrieb:


> Es geht mir genau wie Craysor: Das Dekor ist sehr unruhig; *wirkt m.E. billig*.


 
... *Kirmes*design? ...


----------



## Yigga (21. Juli 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... *Kirmes*design? ...




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/927144


Kirmes ??  oder was ist das dann bei dir


----------



## PoliceCar (22. Juli 2011)

Yigga schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/927144
> 
> 
> Kirmes ??  oder was ist das dann bei dir


 
... na, musst aber zugeben, dass das irgendwie Style hat, oder ... ? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yigga (23. Juli 2011)

Auf dem Auto hat es was dynamisches aber auf dem bike isses doch eher fail  man muss halt wissen wo was aussieht


----------



## PoliceCar (23. Juli 2011)

Merke: Es gibt auch gar kein Auto im Mayener Schützenfest"design" ...


----------



## Yigga (23. Juli 2011)

xD   na dann gut gemacht das teil ^^


----------



## Onze80 (1. August 2011)

Sehr schade zu lesen, dass es die "Decal free" Option nicht mehr geben wird.
Hatte mich in den letzten Wochen der Recherche für ein Zyankali entschieden, das ich demnächst bestellen wollte... für nächstes Frühjahr war ein Cyclocrosser geplant. Beide in RAL 6018, ohne Aufkleber.

Tut mir Leid, es so sagen zu müssen, aber mit dieser Entscheidung ist die Marke Poison für mich vom Tisch, da die Dekor-Optionen für meinen Geschmack "zu viel" sind.
Werde mich nun an einen anderen Hersteller halten, der ebenfalls Farbwahl anbietet und dessen Dekors stilvoller und dezenter sind. Werden dann eben zwei Selbstaufbauten. Zwar teurer, aber das ist es mir wert...

Außer natürlich, die hauseigenen Designer setzen sich nochmals hin und entwerfen etwas dezentere Decals? Wie hier schon einer gesagt hatte, wirken die angebotenen Dekors für mich leider "Baumarkt-mäßig".


----------



## craysor (1. August 2011)

das habe ich gesagt, trotzdem komme ich immer wieder auf das morphium zurück. ich finde keinen anbieter dieses astro-rahmens in deutschland. und der rahmen passt perfekt, vorallem wegen des sensationellen gewichts.

@poison: ist mit einer reduzierung des preises nach erscheinen der 2012 modelle zu rechnen? ich glaube einen 1.000.-  rahmen krieg ich nicht genehmigt


----------



## craysor (1. August 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Eher NEIN.



schade. wenn dir aber doch ein 47-er morphium (rahmen/bike) über den weg läuft........bitte PM


----------



## craysor (1. August 2011)

trotzdem danke für deine bemühungen!


----------



## fuertherbse (19. September 2011)

Hi Maddin,
Vieleicht sind es zuviele Optionen.
Ein gerader, ein gekröpfter, vielleicht in Alu od er Carbon, genügt denke ich.
Wenn jemand einen weißen, PVC ummantelten haben wil, noch die Option ohne dazu, das wärs.
3x Avid, 1 Magura und eine xt, da läßt sich doch auch etwas kürzen, und die Option ohne.
Da kann der local Dealer auch noch was beim Aufbau verdienen.
Bei mehr als drei "ohne" Optionen kommt dann der Sandgestrahlte Rahmen.
Irgendwie fehlt mir die Auswahl von Schaltkomponenten oder erblindet mein Monitor langsam........na ja
Gruß
><<gruß


----------



## Poison.Martin (20. September 2011)

fuertherbse schrieb:


> Hi Maddin,
> Vieleicht sind es zuviele Optionen.
> Ein gerader, ein gekröpfter, vielleicht in Alu od er Carbon, genügt denke ich.
> Wenn jemand einen weißen, PVC ummantelten haben wil, noch die Option ohne dazu, das wärs.
> ...



Hallo fuertherbse,

tja, Du beschreibst unseren Zielkonflikt. Weniger Optionen würde auf beiden Seite das Leben für die Mehrheit erleichtern. Die Mehrheit der Bikeinteressenten/-käufer sind mit den vier bis 6 Basisausstattungen pro Modell überfordert, die dann noch (fast) beliebig abgeändert werden können. Auf der Produzentenseite fordert dieses Unikatkonzept einen erheblichen Aufwand in der Logistik (Kompatibilitätsprüfung, Beschaffung, Bereitstellung).

Würden wir diese Erkenntnis konsequent umsetzen, wäre das Ergebnis ein Klon eines anderen großen Versenders mit C...

Warum wir den jetzigen Unikat-Weg gehen und auch weiter fortführen wollen, erklärt sich aus der Vergangenheit und der aktuellen Ausrichtung.

Begonnen hat bei Teikotec alles mit der Handelsmarke CHAKA, bei der Händler unter der Handelsmarke CHAKA oder unter ihrem eigenem Label, Bikes im custom made Konzept bei Teikotec in Mayen fertigenlassen konnten.

Zur Jahrtausendwende kam dann eine eigene Pulver-/Lackierung-Straße und eine eigene Laufradfertigung hinzu. Dies waren die Grundsteine für die Einführung der Handelsmarke POISON als Direktversender.

In der Zwischenzeit führen wir 25 Alu- und 6-Carbon-Modelle. Innerhalb der nächsten 6 Monate werden wir unsere Modelllinie noch erweitern.

Und Logistikgründen bieten wir die einzelnen Modelle in verschiedenen Basisausstattungen. Die international verwendete Giftigkeitseinstufung von C, N, Xi, Xn, T, T+ bis hin zur POISON-Kreation T++ werden dabei für die Kennzeichnung der unterschiedlichen Basisausstattungen verwendet. Im wesentlich unterscheiden sich die Basisausstattungen aber nur durch den Schaltungs- und Antriebshersteller und die jeweils verwendete Schaltungs- und Antriebsgruppe. Diese Gruppe ist in der jeweiligen Basisausstattung derzeit fixiert. Alle anderen Teile können optional getauscht werden.

Sollte unser Bike-Konfigurator eine Option nicht anbieten, besteht stets die Möglichkeit, beim Vertrieb telefonisch oder per E-Mail die gewünschten Änderung vornehmen zu lassen, sofern nicht Inkompatibilitätsgründe dagegen sprechen.

Nun bin ich ja gerade seit 2,5 Monaten im Betrieb und sauge sämtliche Informationen auf, der ich habhaft werden kann.
Dies schließt natürlich auch Statistiken mit ein.

Und langsam kristallisiert sich bei mir eine Idee, die zz. auch schon intern besprochen wurde und jetzt Schritt für Schritt umgesetzt werden soll.

Das bisherige Konzept wird mit ersten Veränderungen weitergeführt. Zum einen ist das Unikat-Konzept unser einzigartiges Verkaufsargument (USP). Zum anderen erlaubt die Fortführung auch weiterhin die Integration von Händlern. Gerade wurde als Premiere der neue POISON-BIKES 2012 Händlerkatalog aufgelegt. Nun können unsere Händler entweder direkt auf unsere Modelle von POISON-BIKES zugreifen oder sie nutzen das Unikat-Konzept und bauen sich in Design und Ausstattung ihr eigenes Label auf.

Für die Endkunden werden wir eine Hilfe geben.

Wir werden bei einigen Modellen in den Preisecklagen jeweils eine stimmige Ausstattung anbieten. Bei diesen Angeboten sind dann nur noch folgende Optionen wählbar sein:


Rahmengröße
Grundfarbe und Design
Vorbaulänge
Lenkerbreite
Griffe
Sattel
Pedale
Alternativ soll es dann jeweils ein Unikat-Modell geben, bei dem alle Optionen freigeschaltet sind, sodass man in diesem Unikat-Modell vom Einsteigerbike bis zum High End alles zusammenstellen kann.

Sprich, die einen bekommen mit umfangreicherer Beschreibung weitestgehend vorkonfigurierte Bikes und somit machen wir für diese Zielgruppe die Qual der Wahl kleiner. Und die anderen können zusammenstellen, bis der Arzt kommt.

Wir werden diese Woche noch einige Gespräche führen und intern technische Voraussetzungen klären. Die Umsetzung soll ab 4.Q.2011 beginnen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (20. September 2011)

bei Euren Kollegen mit C... war ich vor einiger Zeit im Ladenlokal. Da konnte ich nur aus festen Kombis Rahmenfarbe/Ausstattung wählen. Da "meine" Ausstattung nur in einer unmöglichen Farbe angeboten wurde und auch der Berater sich hier auf keine Verhandlung einliess, bin ich ohne Rad wieder raus.
Also: mein Lob für das Konzept gibt es schon mal. Mich hättet Ihr damals bekommen.
-trekki


----------



## supasini (20. September 2011)

aber dafür gibt es bei dem Mitbewerber innovative und sehr gute Rahmen. Hab mir dort letztes Jahr den Alurenner geholt, ein Top-Rahmen. Lenker/Vorbau durch Syntace ersetzt, leichte Schnellspanner rein und fertig ist die Laube.
Da es bei Poison sowieso auch nur eine sehr eingeschränkte Auswahl bei den wichtigen Teilen (Laufräder, Anbauteile, Sättel, ...) gibt ist das Customizing-Projekt zwar ganz nett, nützt aber nicht viel.
Im Endeffekt muss man wenn man weiß, was man will, entweder was komplettes kaufen, Teile verkaufen udn austauschen - oder aber ganz selbst aufbauen.


----------



## Poison.Martin (21. September 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> aber dafür gibt es bei dem Mitbewerber innovative und sehr gute Rahmen. Hab mir dort letztes Jahr den Alurenner geholt, ein Top-Rahmen. Lenker/Vorbau durch Syntace ersetzt, leichte Schnellspanner rein und fertig ist die Laube.
> Da es bei Poison sowieso auch *nur eine sehr eingeschränkte Auswahl bei den wichtigen Teilen* (Laufräder, Anbauteile, Sättel, ...) gibt ist das Customizing-Projekt zwar ganz nett, nützt aber nicht viel.
> Im Endeffekt muss man wenn man weiß, was man will, entweder was komplettes kaufen, Teile verkaufen udn austauschen - oder aber ganz selbst aufbauen.



Nun, über subjektive Wahrnehmung kann man sich sicher gut streiten, aber wenn ich die Formulierung "Sehr eingeschränkte Auswahl bei wichtigen Teilen" nutze, dann gehe ich in der Regel von deutlicher weniger Auswahl als bei den


*MTB-Laufrädern (26er und 29er)*
26 x VR-Naben und 29 x HR-Naben *
8 Speichenarten (in 26er und 29er Längen) *
10 Nippel *
33 x 26er Felgen und 7 x 29er Felgen *
macht grob 2 Mio. Varianten im 26er MTB-LRS-Bau

*Anbauteile* (ohne Funktionsteile wie Antrieb, Schaltung, Bremsen und Federelemente)
16 Lenker *
15 Vorbauten *
13 Griffe und Barends *
2 Spacerarten (Carbon, Alu)
11 Sattelstützen *

*Sättel*
17 Sättel *

* die neuen 2012er Modelle sind noch nicht eingepflegt

Um mal eine Vorstellung zu bekommen, was an zusätzlichen 2012er Parts derzeit neu eingepflegt wird, sollte man sich die spezifizierte Anzahl auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:


unser jetziges Portfolio von rund 1.100 aktiven Teilen wird in den nächsten Wochen um weitere 2.000 Teile (inkl. innovativer neuer Rahmen ) erweitert werden.
Wie gesagt, über subjektive Wahrnehmung kann man sich gut streiten.


----------



## supasini (21. September 2011)

ok, nur mal als Beispiel: 
das Graphite T+ Rohloff (für mich ein interessantes Rad, deshalb dieses) bietet mir keinen Lenker und keinen Vorbau, den ich fahren möchte. Die Lenker sind von Controltech oder FSA, sind entweder viel zu schmal, haben wenn nur zu schmal (und nicht viel zu schmal) einen hässlichen und zu hohen Rise und alle eine zu geringe Kröpfung nach hinten (ich bevorzuge 12°, Lenker mit mind. 740 mm Breite und minimalem Rise) Mein Favorit an diesem Rad: Syntace Vector Carbon OS 740/12°
Vorbau sollte dazu passen, leicht sein, Titanschrauben haben, superstabil - sowas finde ich nicht. Mein Favorit für dieses Rad: Syntace F109
Sattelstütze genauso: leicht, viel kontrollierter Flex, absolute Stabilität, Sattelklemmung auch für Carbonrails (keine Jochklemmung!), keine Kröpfung - Fehlanzeige. Mein Favorit für dieses Rad: Syntace P6 Hiflex Carbon
Federgabel nur RS (wobei ich damit gut leben kann)
Bremse hätte ich an dem Rad gerne ne Formula R1, zur Not geht auch die angebotene MT8, aber Auswahl ist schon eingeschränkt.
Reifen: wieso nicht breiter?! Ich hätte an diesem Rad gerne nen Racing Ralph oder NN in 2,35"
Sattel: ich würde den Aliante den angebotenen Sätteln klar vorziehen!
Laufräder: kann ich gar keine Auswahl treffen! Ich hätte gerne ne breitere Felge, bevorzugt von Notubes entweder die ZTR Flow oder ZTR Arch. Die XT-Nabe ist indiskutabel, weil zu schwer!


reicht das?

Viel heißt ja nicht, dass es passt! und einfach verschiedene Farbvarianten dazuzuzählen ist ein bisschen billig.
Beim Rennrad wird es für mich ganz schwierig, wenn ich mir ansehe, dass z.B. beim Oxygen T+ nur Mavic-LR angeboten werden. Ich würde DT-Swiss, Fulcrum, SRAM, Shimano oder ZIPP klar vorziehen, MAvic will ich nicht!

Also: für mich persönlich lohnt sich das Baukastensystem nicht.
Das macht der Mitbewerber aus Bocholt besser


----------



## PoliceCar (21. September 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Also: für mich persönlich lohnt sich das Baukastensystem nicht.
> *Das macht der Mitbewerber aus Bocholt besser*


 
...  ... 

Womit mal wieder bewiesen wäre, dass aktives Forenmarketing schnell zum Rohrkrepierer wird ...


----------



## supasini (21. September 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Aber hier in diesem *Support*-Forum werden halt nur POISON-BIKES *angeboten*.



Da korreliert Verhalten und Sprache endlich mal klar und deutlich.
Allerdings ist es dann kein Support-Forum, sondern ein Verkaufsforum.

Hier aber noch ein paar Verbeserungstipps: 
Wenn der Konfigurator mir nicht sagt, dass es weitere Optionen gibt, dann komme ich auch nicht auf die Idee, sondern klicke zum Mitbewerber weiter, der diese sichbar anbietet.
Die neue Homepage ist aber sowieso in Teilen eine Zumutung, erstmal muss man ja finden, an welcher Stelle man überhaupt zu den Rädern kommt. Würde ich unbedingt noch ändern!
Zweite Baustelle: bei all den Optionen fehlen Infos, z.B. bei den Lenkern Breite etc, bei allen Teilen die Gewichte. Auch das sollte auf Dauer eingepflegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Martin (21. September 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Da korreliert Verhalten und Sprache endlich mal klar und deutlich.
> Allerdings ist es dann kein Support-Forum, sondern ein Verkaufsforum.
> 
> Hier aber noch ein paar Verbeserungstipps:
> ...



Der Plural "angeboten" bezieht sich auf "interessante Konzepte und Angebote". Ansonsten hätte ich auch POISON-Bikes geschrieben, also nicht Bezug auf die Handelsmarke mit interessante Konzepte und Angebote sondern auf die Bikes.

Was die Tipps zu Baustellen angehen: Vielen Dank.
Sie sind nicht unbekannt und werden abgearbeitet.
Das neue Design inkl. Mehrsprachigkeit und Händlerzugang ist am fertig werden, wie der Kölner sagen würde.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (27. September 2012)

Moin, ich habe mir dies jahr über ebay(wheel for frames) nen curare rahmen ohne decals geholt. ich habes es jetzt soweit fertig gestellt und bin nun auf der suche nach nen bestimmten poison schriftzug typ in nen bestimmten grün ton. Aber bei poison auf der seite gibt es nicht mal irgend welche decals einzeln zu kaufen, oder bin ich zu doof da was zu finden? wäre nice wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen könnte.


----------



## Honigblume (27. September 2012)

Hast schon mal angerufen oder eine Mail geschickt?


----------



## Domme02 (27. September 2012)

anrufen ist da immer erfolgreicher....poison macht´s schon möglich


----------

